# 不妨享受一下男同胞带给我们的福利



## alejandro123

Hi again! Today while browsing weibo I bumped into this sentence the meaning I cannot figure out.
这世界上男女有别，各位姐妹争做大女人的同时，不妨享受一下男同胞带给我们的福利。

Particularly, I don't understand the role of 不妨 here.


----------



## ridgemao

不妨 means "it would be well if"


----------



## zhg

这世界上男女有别（各有各的分工，男的挣钱养家糊口女的勤俭持家），各位姐妹争*做大女人（女强人）*的同时，不妨享受一下男同胞带给我们的福利（*做个小女人，贤内助）。
*
不=没有
妨=妨碍，坏处
不妨=没有坏处，做什么事情没有坏处


----------



## alejandro123

I think I got it. I'd translate it like: there is a time (for a woman) to be successful, as well as to be a little princess.


----------



## SuperXW

alejandro123 said:


> I think I got it. I'd translate it like: there is a time (for a woman) to be successful, as well as to be a little princess.


Hm, your interpretation is very close, although not a literal translation.
By the way, I think 大女人 indicates not only successful women, but also those women who have control over their husbands.


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> Hm, your interpretation is very close, although not a literal translation.
> By the way, I think 大女人 indicates not only successful women, but also those women who have control over their husbands.


I agree with SuperXW. Although it would not be wise to try to be very precise, I think the gist of the original is something like: "_Although we're trying to be independent, it wouldn't do any harm once in a while to accept favours from the boys_."


----------



## Youngfun

More colloquially, I'd translate 不妨 as "why not (doing something)"


----------



## alejandro123

Ok, so please take a look at these sentences:

我们不妨搭早上的飞机。  或   我们搭早上的飞机吧。
咱们今晚不妨玩一把。    或    咱们今晚玩一把怎么样？

Can I simply change 不妨 with 吧 or 怎么样?


----------



## xiaolijie

alejandro123 said:


> Can I simply change 不妨 with 吧 or 怎么样?


No, not automatically. You have to remember the basic meaning of 不妨 first (as given in my translation), and then you'll know when it is appropriate to replace it with 吧 or 怎么样, and when it is not appropriate to do so.


----------



## alejandro123

Yes, I know but when others gave me english translation of 不妨, I at once came up with an idea that 不妨 sometimes can have similar meaning to 吧，怎么样. So, in the first place I should have asked if SOMETIMES is it possible to exchange these words. 

This appropriate-not-appriopriate thing is confusing sometimes. For me some language construction or a sentence sounds great but native speaker at the same time says: no way!


----------



## zhg

They might be similar but not the same, If you make a sentence with 不妨, it's a statement so you are not asking for others' opinions or what they might think.You impose your ideas on others,so there is a high possiblity that they will accept your suggestion, however ,if you make sentences with 吧，or 怎么样 （我们搭早上的飞机吧；咱们今晚玩一把怎么样？ ） you are asking what they think, therefore you might get Yes or you might get No ,it's a 50-50 chance thing,for example 不，我下午要开会我们搭晚上的飞机吧；不，我还有功课要做明天再玩吧;好；行。

Usually in order to make it more convinving we state our reasons first， and then begin a sentence with不妨。
E.g. 早上飞机票便宜，我们不妨搭早上的飞机。
明天星期六，咱们今晚不妨再玩一把。


----------



## Pierre_zane

I don't find it so complicated. 不妨 is a way of putting forward suggestions and my automatic translation would be: might...as well. But it seems to me a bit archaic so I would only use it in written language but never in my daily conversation.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Youngfun said:


> More colloquially, I'd translate 不妨 as "why not (doing something)"





Pierre_zane said:


> 不妨 is a way of putting forward suggestions and my automatic translation would be: might...as well.


Agreed, especially if the sentence structure is something like "的同时，不妨" and "的话, 不妨", where the primeval meaning of 不妨 (i.e., 不会妨碍) hardly crosses my mind.


----------



## lyx1692

I think it is easy.
"不妨”=why not , used to make a suggestion


----------



## 维尼爱蜂蜜

lyx1692 said:


> I think it is easy.
> "不妨”=why not , used to make a suggestion


 没错 我也想说这个


----------

